# Band of Brothers



## airborne (Nov 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKg1vMeaY5M


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Nov 10, 2010)

*I guess it wouldn't be bad, except I couldn't understand a dang word of it!*


----------



## airborne (Nov 11, 2010)

*Typical !*



GunBunnyInaMAB said:


> *I guess it wouldn't be bad, except I couldn't understand a dang word of it!*



That's because it's in ENGLISH !!

Mike


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Nov 11, 2010)

*Now if it were in American....*


----------



## John A Silkstone (Nov 11, 2010)

GunBunnyInaMAD, I think you’re right. It’s probably a very good song, but in my opinion it’s sung in the wrong key and too high an octave. I would love to hear it sung a lot lower.

Silky


----------



## airborne (Nov 11, 2010)

*Song*

This lady is a Mezzo Soprano, I don't think it could be sung lower.

Mike


----------

